# Lifting off at contact



## Al7mm (Jan 23, 2009)

Years ago I had a chicken wing....that is somewhat gone, however...what I do all the time on any club lower than a 7 iron is
try to hit the ball too hard ( from childhood, 40 years later I still try to hit the ball to hard even if I select a lower loft club).
The lift off comes when I almost make contact with the ball...I either
pull the shot straight left- no hook (I am right handed) or leave the blade open as I finish my lift off at contact(pulling away from the ball). I will be going for a lesson soon from a club pro....the lower club that I use, the more I lift off and the worst club is the driver where I try to launch it. *Note:* on fairway shots my best club is a 3 wood, go figure. Any tips out there.
I don't go to the driving range much as it is frustrating when 95% of the balls in a LARGE bucket go right down the middle :mad


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it could be your grip if its to soft I've found the club will move in my hand which will then creat a similar hit to what you have just described.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Al7mm said:


> Years ago I had a chicken wing....that is somewhat gone, however...what I do all the time on any club lower than a 7 iron is
> try to hit the ball too hard ( from childhood, 40 years later I still try to hit the ball to hard even if I select a lower loft club).
> The lift off comes when I almost make contact with the ball...I either
> pull the shot straight left- no hook (I am right handed) or leave the blade open as I finish my lift off at contact(pulling away from the ball). I will be going for a lesson soon from a club pro....the lower club that I use, the more I lift off and the worst club is the driver where I try to launch it. *Note:* on fairway shots my best club is a 3 wood, go figure. Any tips out there.
> I don't go to the driving range much as it is frustrating when 95% of the balls in a LARGE bucket go right down the middle :mad


I'm not sure if I understand lift, but if its using the club to physically lift the ball in the air I tend to do this with the wedges and that is do to a a poor follow through. 
let us know what you find out and hang in there:thumbsup:


----------

